# Above ground pool busted at the seems - fixable?



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

This should work.

http://www.amazon.com/Above-Ground-Deluxe-Vinyl-Repair/dp/B00505SQQA


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think repairs will hold. A patch kit might hold random repairs but not seams. And you could spend lots that could go to a new pool trying. You might consult a pool company though.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

That will need to get re-stitched and resealed. I'd check with a pool supply company first. If you can't get any help there, you might look around for whitewater rafting outfits. They might be able to repair something like this, or at least steer you to someone who can.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nope. With them being so cheap, you can throw them away and get another. I have gone through three of the Intex pools now, with first two busting at the seams. The third one I have now, it still holds water, but had to patch a hole in the bottom, where a screw in the cabinet that we store it in, poked through. It will be going in the trash next year, due to getting a larger & deeper pool, since my kids are older.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

can't imagine it would be worth it, and it would probably look rather unsightly.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

If there is any danger of a "blow out" - I would be reluctant to use it at all.


----------

